# Deck hand tip.



## mauser64 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey, what's a customary tip for deck hands on an inshore charter trip? Been a while since I've been on a guided fishing or hunting trip and I'm a little out of touch.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 9, 2017)

I treat it like a restaurant.. 15-20%.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 9, 2017)

This was 20 years ago and on bigger boats on the Outer Banks, but inshore usually $100-$150 for the 1st mate and $50 more if he cleaned the fish. (My uncle paid for the trips and just asked that we tip, so we tended to tip well) 

Offshore trips were more like $300-$500 for the mate. 

On headboats we each usually tipped each deckhand $20. (each of us)

We looked at it as the guys were working their butts off to make sure we had a good time on vacation, so we tipped well.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 10, 2017)

I've been a mate for awhile on a private charter boat. A lot of mates work for tips only. Always remember he was there early setting up the boat, tieine rigs etc. And he will be there when you leave cleaning the boat and preparing for the next day. Always tip at least 20 percent if he wrks his CensoredCensoredCensored off. Nothing is more insulting than someone saying they had an awesome time then handing you a 10 dollar bill. I hate comparing it to waiting tables because you might be in the restraint for an hour or two. You are with us a minimum of 4 hours. We are baiting hooks, taking fish off, teaching pepole how to fish, making conversation, getting your drinks and food all while making sure you remain safe. I stopped someone from falling overboard twice in a trip. They were on their way in the drink and I snatched them up both times preventing possible hypothermia and got a 20 dollar tup. I have seen a custer give me a horrible tip, go ne c t door to eat and tell the waitress how great we were then tip her more than me  while eating the fish we caught him.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 16, 2017)

I tip when I get on and get off of a 12 hour party boat it makes for a good time , I know what hard work is , it's putting up with people that fish once a year .


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 16, 2017)

oops1 said:


> I treat it like a restaurant.. 15-20%.



Agreed


----------



## equinox (Jan 18, 2017)

I tip, but it has gotten expensive.  Some trips the captain charges $1,200, the mate expects $240 and then cleaning is sometimes an additional charge. I pay my employees and think that restaurant owners and fishing captains should pay their employees so that they don't have to rely on tips.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 18, 2017)

All depends on the experience for me.  Not how many fish are caught but more like how prepared the capt. and deck had were.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 19, 2017)

Equinox. That's awesome you pay your employees and expect the same out of captains. Are you in the charter fishing business? If you go to a restaurant or book a trip and that money is putting you out then don't book the trip, plan and simple. You could also clean your own fish. I know you will do none of the above, because I've been around a lot of guys like yourself. The professional thing to do is express your concern before the trip. When we have experts like yourself aboard that are frugal, we give you a bailout bucket and let you do everything, even pull the anchor if you'd like. Then the mate fishes and keeps all his fish to sell at market so he can at least get paid for cleaning the boat, catching your bait, etc. If the prices got raised to cover the mate hourly and the taxes the captain would have to pay, even more people wold complain. How ever you manage to do that in your charter business and still keep it affordable for the customer is a trick I'd like to know. Please share.


----------



## jtaylor (Jan 19, 2017)

I thinks its pretty simple. Tip like you would want to be tipped. I would much rather tip too much than be a cheap a**.


----------



## Steve762us (Jan 20, 2017)

Yowza...I'll have to stick to trying to learn it the hard way--rich man's game.


----------



## shallowminded (Jan 21, 2017)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Equinox. That's awesome you pay your employees and expect the same out of captains. Are you in the charter fishing business? If you go to a restaurant or book a trip and that money is putting you out then don't book the trip, plan and simple. You could also clean your own fish. I know you will do none of the above, because I've been around a lot of guys like yourself. The professional thing to do is express your concern before the trip. When we have experts like yourself aboard that are frugal, we give you a bailout bucket and let you do everything, even pull the anchor if you'd like. Then the mate fishes and keeps all his fish to sell at market so he can at least get paid for cleaning the boat, catching your bait, etc. If the prices got raised to cover the mate hourly and the taxes the captain would have to pay, even more people wold complain. How ever you manage to do that in your charter business and still keep it affordable for the customer is a trick I'd like to know. Please share.



Not sure why you are jumping his butt on this. We don't need any bully pulpits on the forum. He was simply stating his opinion and I have to say it was appreciated. I don't know anything about charters but I have learned two things on this thread. #1 - it's too expensive for me - call me frugal, cheap, loser, whatever you want. And #2 - I will never book a charter on your boat. I would be too worried about getting a gaff in the back. 

Lighten up.  We all work hard and no one thinks they get paid enough.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 21, 2017)

X2 shallowminded ... gotta pick and choose what you take away from this forum. A lot of "you have to buy this" and "you should buy that" thrown around. I'm the low man on the totem pole. I do what's in my meager budget and consider having fun the great equalizer.  If myself, little brother, and Dad have a fish story and a laugh ...MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!


----------



## shallowminded (Jan 22, 2017)

Riplukelee said:


> I do what's in my meager budget and consider having fun the great equalizer.  If myself, little brother, and Dad have a fish story and a laugh ...MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!!!



I am with you there! I got a chance to be out for an hour on Friday and found a 30" red in two feet of water. It was crashing around the grass for 10 minutes. It made my week. FUN!

Thanks for the tips on sheeps. Not a veteran yet but I was able to pick up a couple for dinner.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 23, 2017)

I was just inquiring about how it is recommended to keep prices down while raising expenses. I apologize for anyone that was offended. I am new to this and would love direction on how other business owners do that. I would never attack anyone with a gaff but I will speak my opinion after working on tips for two years. Anyone that has fished with me will tell you of my work ethic and how I do everything I can for the folks on the boat. I will also not attack anyone's living because I disagree with them. I guess that's why guys have screen names.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not a charter captain or a mate, but I been around fresh and salt water boats all my life. I've used the services of many charter boats, both inshore and offshore - the same with headboats. 

The price of a charter may seem high, but when you start looking at the cost of providing the service, you see why. These guys aren't raking you over the coals, many of them are barely covering costs.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't see where anyone attacked the charter folks. Just plain and simple expensive. I can't afford a charter on my own so I won't go. No need to antagonize about screen names. My name is Benjamin Christopher Hannon if that helps. Judging by the pics you post Jimmy, I wouldn't have a problem recommending you as a charter captain. Let's stick to the forum ... fishing ... gotta bit of a weather break forecasted for Wednesday ... let's go fishin!!


----------



## shallowminded (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't think any of us are saying charters are ripping people off. Boats are expensive, fishing is expensive, and now I now charters are expensive, too rich for my blood.  Wish that wasn't the case but there it is. Some good info in this thread.

Sorry for the sarcasm Jimmy. I certainly don't think you would gaff someone and your work ethic is pretty obvious in your posts. Keep up the hard work and show us some more fish. 

Ric


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 30, 2017)

Back to the topic, I would like to know what the typical tip is for a party boat trip.  Say it is a day trip with ticket price of $80 some odd per person.  

Is $20 (per person) adequate to drop in the bucket on the way off the boat?  I assume it going to add up pretty good if everyone on the boat puts in.


----------

